# تم إطلاق خدمة آيات الكتاب المقدس والإنجيل



## My Rock (الأمس في 21:18)

تم إطلاق خدمة آيات الكتاب المقدس والإنجيل​
سلام ونعمة المسيح مع جميع أعضا وزوار منتديات الكنيسة. 
مع السنة الجديدة ومع تزايد طلبات وبحث الزوار عن* آيات من الكتاب المقدس والإنجيل* منظمة ومقسمن بحسب المواضيع، تم إضافة خدمة جديدة على صفحات المنتدى تخص *آيات من الكتاب المقدس والإنجيل*. الخدمة الجديدة تحتوي على اكثر من 6000 موضوع من اكثر المواضيع بحثاً على محركات البحث وآيات كتابية لها علاقة وصلة بالموضوع. 

تستطيع التصفح من خلال أختيار الحرف وايجاد الموضوع الذي تريد معرفة النصوص الكتابية عن

*اختر حرف : *ا - ب - ت - ث - ج - ح - خ - د - ذ - ر - ز - س - ش - ص - ض - ط - ظ - ع - غ - ف - ق - ك - ل - م - ن - ه - و - ي -

 او اختر اكثر الكلمة بحثاً من القائمة ادناه

الوصايا العشرة
زواج ناجح
خليقة جديدة
الإساءة للأطفال
الإدمان
الخوف
إدمان الكحول
الانتقام
المعمودية
المعمودية والخلاص
معمودية الاطفال
معمودية الروح القدس
أن تكون مباركا
الخلاص
الإيمان
الإيمان بالمسيح
مبارك
البركة
بركة الاخرين
بركات الاطفال
أطفال
اعتراف
تأديب الأطفال
إدمان المخدرات
الحياة الأبدية
الخلاص الأبدي
التبشير
إيمان
الإيمان والأعمال
الإيمان بالله
الإيمان بيسوع
الصوم
الآباء والأطفال
العطاء
الله يهتم بالأرامل
مساعدة الأرامل والأيتام
مساعدة الأرامل
الأمل
إيذاء الأطفال
عبادة الأوثان
الأصنام
موت المسيح
المحبة
الأيتام
الم
السلام والمحبة والايمان
الترنيم
الأمان
أنانية
رعاية الأرامل
الشكر
عيد الشكر
نهاية العالم
التجربة
الانتصار
عدم الأنانية
النصرة في المسيح
معمودية الماء
الأرامل
الأرامل والأيتام
كلمات الامل
التسبيح
عبادة الأصنام
المزيد

نصلي ان تكون هذه الخدمة مصدر بركة للمستخدم.
يا حبذا من أعضاء وزوار المنتدى ان يقوموا بتجربة هذه الخدمة واعلامنا اذا كان هناك اي خطأ فني في الصفحة. 

سلام ونعمة


----------

